# OK, I'm officially addicted to the show 'Heroes' now...



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2008)

We started watching the new season because I had never really watched it but heard it was really good. I'm hooked.

Episode 1:

[ame="http://www.hulu.com/watch/36005/heroes-the-second-coming"]Hulu - Heroes: The Second Coming - Watch the full episode [email protected]@[email protected]@http://www.hulu.com/embed/[email protected]@[email protected]@4k4Cb1TvOkWa5xVuNM59Ww[/ame]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 30, 2008)

it's a great show!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> it's a great show!



Can you see the video I embedded Adam? The reason I ask is that sometimes my network doesn't let me see embedded media.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, I can see Sylar!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude, Sylar is one bad Hero!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 30, 2008)

it looks like they are going to try and make him sort of an anti-hero.


----------



## Seb (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been watching since the first episode in the first season. 

Great show. A little complicated to sort through sometimes but still a great show.


----------



## gene_mingo (Sep 30, 2008)

oh joy, a soap opera for men and women alike.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Sep 30, 2008)

Heroes is really good but I'm addicted to "Law and Order: Special Victims Unit".


----------



## Seb (Sep 30, 2008)

gene_mingo said:


> oh joy, a soap opera for men and women alike.



I don't know about that. I think it belongs in a 'comic book series' type of genre. 

My wife doesn't like it a bit. She made it through half of the first season and then it got too "gross" and violent for her.


----------



## gene_mingo (Sep 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> > oh joy, a soap opera for men and women alike.
> ...






> The defining feature that makes a program a soap opera is that it, according to Albert Moran, is "that form of television that works with a continuous open narrative. Each episode ends with a promise that the storyline is to be continued in another episode". Soap opera stories run concurrently, intersect, and lead into further developments. An individual episode of a soap opera will generally switch between several different concurrent story threads that may at times interconnect and affect one another, or may run entirely independent of each other. Each episode may feature some of the show's current storylines but not always all of them. There is some rotation of both storylines and actors so any given storyline or actor will appear in some but usually not all of a week's worth of episodes. Soap operas rarely "wrap things up" storywise, and generally avoid bringing all the current storylines to a conclusion at the same time. When one storyline ends there are always several other story threads at differing stages of development. Soap opera episodes typically end on some sort of cliffhanger.



yes it has all the marks of a soap opera.


----------



## Seb (Sep 30, 2008)

But how many soap operas have people cutting skulls open and eating brain parts?


----------



## gene_mingo (Sep 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> But how many soap operas have people cutting skulls open and eating brain parts?



Thats the man appeal.


----------



## jd.morrison (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, Heroes is am amazing series!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> I've been watching since the first episode in the first season.
> 
> Great show. A little complicated to sort through sometimes but still a great show.



Same here. Great show.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 30, 2008)

So what do y'all think of "Dark Night" Peter from the future?


----------



## Archlute (Sep 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> My wife doesn't like it a bit. She made it through half of the first season and then it got too "gross" and violent for her.



My wife only made it through half of the season premier! The "fingering your brain and talking perversely to you about it while you are still alive and writhing at my feet" was a little too much for her.


----------



## Beoga (Sep 30, 2008)

Heroes is one of those shows I watch on a week to week basis. Once 24 comes back on though, there will be a conflict of interest.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm a heroes guy, every monday night.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 1, 2008)

I watched soap opera's when I was young (teens/twenties) with my wife. This show is NOTHING, NOTHING like a soap opera, so please.


----------



## gene_mingo (Oct 1, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I watched soap opera's when I was young (teens/twenties) with my wife. This show is NOTHING, NOTHING like a soap opera, so please.



Really?
So how does it differ from the definition of a soap opera? Seems like it matches up pretty well. A soap opera is not defined on the plot itself, just merely on how the plot is presented.

Most of the sci-fi shows are soap operas as well. It is nothing new. Now it just seems that writers have gotten a bit more creative and started writing soap operas aimed more at men than women.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 1, 2008)

I object to that definition. Soaps are widely known as those sappy afternoon programs with terrible actors and stories obsessed with sex. No matter what the "official" definition may state.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 1, 2008)

All series TV is a form of soaps. When I catch you guys talking to the TV like my Grandma used to do, I'm getting a net.


----------



## gene_mingo (Oct 1, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I object to that definition. Soaps are widely known as those sappy afternoon programs with terrible actors and stories obsessed with sex. No matter what the "official" definition may state.



I object to your objection.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2008)

The reason Soap Operas are called Soap Operas is not because the genre they are in post-dates the creation of the term. Comic Books and other serial novels were in existence long before the invention of television. Soap operas were named by the fact that companies that sold detergent and soap were the sponsors of the early shows and the name stuck.

And, by the way, I didn't play with dolls when I was a boy - they were action figures.


----------



## TimV (Oct 1, 2008)

How in the world do you guys stand 5 minutes of advertisements every 8 minutes of show time? I would have finished the show this week if it wasn't for that!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2008)

TimV said:


> How in the world do you guys stand 5 minutes of advertisements every 8 minutes of show time? I would have finished the show this week if it wasn't for that!



Try a TIVO or Windows Media Center, record the show and then watch it later and skip over them.


----------



## Seb (Oct 1, 2008)

Hulu.com also has much fewer commercials.


----------



## gene_mingo (Oct 1, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The reason Soap Operas are called Soap Operas is not because the genre they are in post-dates the creation of the term. Comic Books and other serial novels were in existence long before the invention of television. Soap operas were named by the fact that companies that sold detergent and soap were the sponsors of the early shows and the name stuck.
> 
> And, by the way, I didn't play with dolls when I was a boy - they were action figures.




Soap operas also predate television. They first started as radio programs.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 1, 2008)

surfthechannel.com is good, too - must watch with firefox, chrome or safari, though for best results.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2008)

gene_mingo said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > The reason Soap Operas are called Soap Operas is not because the genre they are in post-dates the creation of the term. Comic Books and other serial novels were in existence long before the invention of television. Soap operas were named by the fact that companies that sold detergent and soap were the sponsors of the early shows and the name stuck.
> ...



OK, but serial novels predate radio.


----------

